# 2004 gto master cylinder repair kit



## markmdurante (Jan 15, 2012)

I just purchase a 2004 GTO about two months and the clutch MASTER CYLINDER is leaking a little. Does anyone knows where I can purchase a 2004 GTO CLUTCH MASTER CYLINDER REPAIR KIT. 
Thanks
Markmdurante


----------

